# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Sleep: A Rare Commodity for Some College Students, a Classroom for Others - NextStudent (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Sleep: A Rare Commodity for Some College Students, a Classroom for Others**NextStudent (blog)*Researchers from Yale University have discovered that certain people, called *lucid* dreamers, or dreamers that have waking dreams that they control, are able to learn new skills while they're *dreaming*. And now a team has started experimenting with *...**Lucid Dreaming* could be used for learning new skills and improved decision makingNext Big FuturePeople can teach themselves new skills while *dreaming*TruthDive*all 3 news articles »*

----------

